# DH Tandem raced at 2011 Otter



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

We raced, we won, we conquered. Well, we didn't actually win because we didn't have a tandem class but we would have won. Our time of 3:15 was good enough to make me happy, and the crowd response was fantastic. Two videos.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Cool to see you do this, problem is the video is boring as hell because we just watch the guy in the red plaid shirt the entire time.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm hoping there will be other videos that surface. Did you notice that there are two videos below


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

Dope.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

That is frickin' insane. I think it's awesome you guys made a solid go at this.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

A couple more shots, thank you Rick.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

very cool:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

video looks like 2 dudes humping in the back of a pickup going down a dusty road.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

there was no dust, and now we'll all be sure not to get in a pickup with urine.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

And casing the landing of the jump in post #3.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Were you guys the ones on the COC Airbag jump?


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

no, from the video I saw it didn't work as well as they may have hoped.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

top of the course


----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

that's just f**kin' BadA$$!


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

Awesome!  Perhaps next we gonna see backflip with tandem?


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

unfortunately I think the front flip is considerably more likely


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

frontflip - I can easily image how it would happen just like that accidentally ...  

Well built tandem, any more info about it?


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Specs; 
Bicycle Fabrications custom steel frame 8" travel
8" travel supported by 700 lb fox spring in a dhx rc4 
Fox 40 fork with the heaviest springs
Race face atlas cranks tied together with the small chainrings and protected by an hdpe custom skid-plate and a trials bash guard
Sram XO shifter and derailer, 44 tooth chainring
Chris King hubs (steel internals) 36 spoke laced to mavic
Hopey steering damper in Chris King headset
Intense four ply tires
Thompson posts, collars and stems
half of an MRP chain guide
WTB saddles, Sunline bars
Hope six piston ti breaks with 9" rottors and custom adapter
Atomlab Pimp sealed pedals
and some other stuff....
It weighs in at a "trim" 70lbs


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

bash guard was important


----------



## jacks0n0 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Great to see some other people doing this kind of thing.*

I love the bash guard. I might have to make one of those too. We've broken the synch chain on rocks a few times.

Looks remarkably similar to ours (homebuilt). The steep head angle and short front end are intentional. It is still super stable at speed and goes round corners a bit better with more weight at the front.

160mm front and rear.
29" Kris Holm rims on CK hubs (same as yours)
single side drive on granny (same as yours)
White brothers groove 180 with heaviest spring and reduced travel
Saints with 203mm rotors
Bar ends are there as hand protectors as we catch a few trees on the tracks around here. Very important for keeping your stoker happy.

We have no video yet (need someone else to video us) but we're working on it. Will let you know when we have some.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Very nice. Where do you ride, maybe between the two of us we have a class to race in. Kamikaze anyone?


----------



## jacks0n0 (Mar 11, 2009)

DHMASTER said:


> maybe between the *four* of us we have a class to race in.


We're in New Zealand, almost certainly a long way from wherever you are. There are a few other people doing very recreational XC tandem here but no-one else seems to be trying to go further (as far as I know).


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

*one more video from the log drop/freeway*

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ww.facebook.com/video/video....75403572513760


----------



## jacks0n0 (Mar 11, 2009)

Got ourselves a video camera. This is the result of our first ride. The most interesting stuff starts about 2:50 if you don't want to watch the whole thing

youtube.com/watch?v=7ZgALq55O2k


----------



## jacks0n0 (Mar 11, 2009)

DHMASTER said:


> api.viglink.com/api/click...


Hey, do you have an alternative URL for this video? I can't see it on facebook. Cheers.


----------



## freerider1 (May 1, 2006)

cool tandem.great to see others out there showing what can be done on a tandem.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This is wicked! I had no idea this type of riding existed with the exception of tandum road bikes!


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

I saw a DH tandam up at Mammoth yesterday.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

*Raced the tandem at the 2013 Sea Otter Downhill*

Did a 3:05 this year.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Is there a category for tandem DH?


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

A catagory of one as of now, someone should step up and provide some compitition.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

*2014*

2014 Otter DH was best ever for us. We cleared the jump before the rock garden and took the high line on the off camber to finish with a new best time of 2:59. 



 and the jump


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

A few photos from the 2015 Sea Otter. Yes, we crashed in the Downhill.


----------

